# To kill an Inquisitor - Blood Angels Short Story



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, this is my second entry for this year's BL comp, enjoy.




Nathaniel stalked cautiously through the bowels of the strike-cruiser Sanguinius’ Wrath, his perception heightened and his purpose true. At this late an hour, the Sergeant had forgone his power armour, instead choosing his simple Astartes robes. His heart thumped in his massive chest and he held his combat knife close. If that bastard wanted a fight Nathaniel would be ready!
Silently he made his way through the engine deck, his passing overshadowed by the constant roar of the cruiser’s massive plasma-drives. He had purposely chosen this path, though longer, as he would be able to advance unnoticed. All around the Mechanicum adepts and crewmembers toiled to keep the behemoth ship moving. Nathaniel pitied them; if that bastard traitor managed to fulfil his desire then none of them would know what was going on as their lives were taken from them.
A suddenly noise behind him caused Nathanial to stop in his tracks, his grip upon his blade tightened.
“Ah sergeant” a voice said “so it is true then, you know!” 
“Know what” he said as he began to turn.
“Ah ah ah! Slowly sergeant” the voice ordered. As Nathaniel turned he could see that the voice belonged to Pasanius, a fellow squad Sergeant who had thrown his lot in with the traitor. Like Nathaniel, Pasanius had chosen his robes also. Unfortunately for the good Sergeant though, Pasanius had brought his bolter with him. One wrong move and this would be over before it had a chance to start. Beneath his robes Nathaniel tightened his grip upon his combat knife.
“The captain would like to see you Brother; he wishes to discuss the things you think you saw”
“Think I saw! I know I saw them Brother” Nathaniel replied in a harsh tone. Pasanius’ face tightened and he raised his bolter.
“This isn’t a request Sergeant! Come with me” 
The two continued to walk the engine deck for some long minuets until finally they came to a simple steel door. Pasanius turned the large wheel adorning its surface and the door slid open with a satisfying hiss of air.
“In you go” Pasanius said with a jab of his bolter’s barrel. Darkness followed, long darkness as they made their way into the unknown parts of the ship. 
After what seemed like an eternal silence they came to a simple wooden door. It was of a large old-Oak design embellished with the Blood Angels symbol. Above the door there was another symbol, this one was hand painted and faded with age. The symbol was an eight pointed star with a piercing eye staring out from its hollow centre. Nathaniel gave a shudder as a deep sense of evil swept over him.
Pasanius opened the door and Nathaniel’s senses were bombarded with the heavy scent of oils and sweet-tasting smoke. As the entirety of the room came into view Nathaniel could see that it was a large circular chamber. Lanterns hung from its dark, lacquered walls at regular intervals. Stood between each lantern was a robed figure. The Sergeant was ushered into the chamber and told to halt when he reached the centre. Either side of the door he had entered stood a Space Marine, fully armoured. One was a Blood Angel, his crimson armour obviously recently polished. The other, the larger of the two, stood in jet-black armour trimmed with gold. Upon the warriors shoulder pad was the same star and eye motif. One of the robed warriors stepped forward and forced Nathaniel to his knees. The robed men that surrounded his close in somewhat, it was clear by their physical stature that all of them were Space Marines, all except one. The none-marine stepped further forward and removed his hood. As the cloth came back Nathaniel saw that it was him! The bastard traitor! 
Nathaniel lunged, snarling, for the man, his blade outstretched. But he was seized by two of the robed Marines.
“YOU TRAITOR” he spat “I should strike you down where you stand!”
“Aye” the man said, his voice deep and full of wisdom “But you can’t, I am protected by things you cannot begin to fathom Sergeant!” as the man spoke he fondled upon an eye pendant that hung from his thick neck.
“You are Sergeant Nathaniel of third company of Blood Angels Space Marines, a warrior respected by your men, a warrior who inspires courage and leadership, we could use you!” the man continued.
“Who is we?” Nathaniel probed
“The warrior-lodge of the Bloody-Tear” was his reply.
“And what is that?” 
“It is a brotherhood that was formed after Horus’ fall, between the more farsighted members of the Blood Angels, and the warriors of the Black Legion”
“The Black Legion!” Nathaniel screamed, suddenly placing the symbol and the dark-armoured Marine “Chaos! Heretics! The warriors of Sanguinius would never throw in their lot with the warriors of Chaos. Especially those of the man who brought down our beloved Primarch!” 
“But you see Sergeant” the man began “After your Primarch was cast down, some of your warriors saw that the will of Chaos could not be avoided. And so they joined us. I am Abaddon’s enquiry, the one responsible for spreading his word to new followers. To the Imperium I am know as Viktor Caliga, Inquisitor of the Ordo-Hereticus. Fitting don’t you think, that the Imperium would miss one of its own defecting to Chaos and acting as their agent” 
“Mark my word bastard traitor of Abaddon” Nathaniel seethed “by Sanguinius I will see you dead!” 
“No son of Dante, no you wont” Caliga said as he approached the Sergeant, dark energies swelling within his hands.


----------

